# NREMT recert



## hogwiley (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been certified as an EMT-Basic with the NREMT for a couple years now. The only thing Ive ever used my license for is volunteering with the local medical first responders. We dont have a local volunteer ambulance service so I dont transport, just hold down the fort til ALS gets there, which is usually 30 to 45 minutes(its a really remote area).

Anyway, my NREMT is expiring and I got a letter saying if I want to recert I have to take a refresher course or retake the exam AND I need to have been working or volunteering in a role that uses my EMT skills for at least 6 months prior. 

My question is this. Does volunteering as an MFR make me eligible to recertify? My scope of practice is the same as other MFRs, but then again an EMT basic cant really do anything an MFR cant aside from transport. The only real difference between the two is knowledge, and maybe doing a little more thorough assessment.

I also work full time as a Patient Care Tech on a medical/surgical unit at the local hospital, which is at least in the medical field, so I dont know if that would also count as using EMT skills.

I could still retain my state license even if I lose my NREMT, but I wouldnt mind keeping my NREMT in case I move to another state or decide to go to Paramedic school.


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, let me ask a different question, who here has recertified as an EMT basic, what were you doing as an EMT at the time, and how did you go about it?


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess I made the mistake of putting NREMT in the title, so the only ones reading  this thread are students interested in the actual exam.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you with an agency, or just "freelancing"? Do you have a medical director that you work under? Have you been keeping up with your required Con Ed?

An important part is this: "Maintain skills as verified by your Training Program Director, Director of Operations or Physician Medical Director. (Requires signature on your re-certification application validating competency of skills)."

Anyway, you can find out everything you need here: https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT.Basic.pdf

And if you still have questions, call the NREMT.


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 22, 2012)

n7lxi

I am on the roster of a medical first responder unit(agency?). We are issued pagers and a radio, and respond when dispatched to 911 calls by our regional police dispatch. We dont transport, but we do have a responder vehicle containing equipment like a spineboard, ked, splints, AED, etc.  The community pays for the equipment and we have a small budget. We all have jump bags, some of the supplies and equipment paid for by the community and some out of our own pocket. I have most of the CON ED credits necessary to renew my state license. We have 2 other EMT Basics with our unit, both of them let their NREMT lapse and just retain their state license, so they arent sure how I would go about it either. Most of the members are medical first responders, not EMTs. We do have a medical director, whos also in charge of all the other first responders in the area, along with the sole ambulance service. We have a protocol book. 

The head of our first responders has been ill and one of the members has taken over, and hes not really sure about the answer to my question. The 
ALS ambulance service that covers our area has some I/C paramedics that teach classes once in a while, so I guess Ill have to get ahold of them, or the NREMT. Just figure I would post the question in here in case someone has experience. 

Anyway thanks for responding, any input is appreciated.


----------

